# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ֆուտբոլային ամենագեղեցիկ դրվագները

## Gayl

Այս թեմայում տեղադրեք ֆուտբոլիստների ամենագեղեցիկ պասերը,տուգանային հարվածները,անցումները և այլն, մի խոսքով այն ինչ հիացմունքի է արժանի :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Սկսեմ այս ֆուտբոլիստից, իմ կարծիքով աշխարհը նրա նմանը դեռ չի ունեցել :Smile:

----------

BeatleMan (20.07.2010), Vaho (07.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ այս տասնյակի հետ:

----------


## Gayl

Իմ կարծիքով այստեղ «գլխավոր հերոսը» ոչ թե Ռոնալդոն է այլ հակառակորդը:

----------


## Gayl

Բերկամպի լավագույն տաս գոլերն են սակայն վիդեոն չէի տեղադրի եթե չլիներ առաջին տեղը զբաղեցրաց գոլը, որ աշխարհում ամենագեղեցիկ գոլերից մեկն է:

----------

Sagittarius (05.03.2010), Yellow Raven (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում, տեսածս ամենա գեղեցիկ գոլերից մեկը, եթե ոչ՝ ամենա գեղեցիկը:
Ասում են, որ հարվածի ընթացքում. գնդակը հեռացել է դարպասից /դեպի աջ/ մոտ 6 մետր, շրջանցել "պատը", և հետ "ֆռռալով" հայտնվել է դարպասում:
 Ֆանտաստիկ գոլ, Ռոբերտո Կարլոսի կատարմամբ:

----------

Vaho (07.03.2010), Yellow Raven (04.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Չի կարելի խոսել ֆուտբոլի մասին և չհիշատակել նրան

----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Barcamaniac (05.03.2010), Yellow Raven (04.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Երևի լավագույնը աշխարհում :Smile:

----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Barcamaniac (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl



----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Barcamaniac (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl



----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Barcamaniac (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Կարելի է ասել Չիալվերտը ստիպում է որ Մարադոնան ողջունի իր վարպետությունը :Smile:

----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Yellow Raven (04.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl



----------


## Gayl

Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդոի 2007-2008 թ երի 10 լավագույն գոլերը

----------


## Gayl

Զիդանը այն ֆուտբոլիստներից էր ով ավելի գեղեցկացրեց ֆուտբոլը :Smile:

----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Armen.181 (06.03.2010), Barcamaniac (05.03.2010), Yellow Raven (04.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl



----------

Altair (14.04.2011), Barcamaniac (05.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl



----------

Yellow Raven (04.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl



----------


## Gayl

Բոլորիս է հայտնի, որ ֆուտբոլում ցավոք կռիվներ շատ են լինում:
Ժող ուրեմն ես այսպիսի բան կյանքումս առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, 1:05 րոպեին Ռուշտուն օգտագործում է ճապոնական մարզաձևերից մեկը, դե Ռուշտուից բացի էլ ով այդպիսի բան կաներ և 2:30 րոպեին չգիտեմ որ դարպասապահը ավելի թույլ տեսակի ոտքի հարվածով իջնում է հարձակվողի դեմքին:

----------

Արծիվ (08.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ծիծաղելի դրվագներ

----------

Armen.181 (06.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ինձ մի պահ թվաց որ Ռոնալդինիոն գնդակով ա ծնվել :LOL:

----------


## Gayl



----------


## Gayl

Անկրկնելի Դիեգո Մարադոնա

----------


## BOBO

:Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (07.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

:Cool:

----------


## Gayl

Սկսենք Բուֆոնից

----------


## Gayl

Օլիվեռ Կահն

----------


## Gayl

Կասիլաս

----------


## Gayl

> Կասիլաս


Սխալ եմ ընտրել, այստեղ միայն Կասիլասը չի:

----------


## Gayl

Այ էս մեկը արդեն Կասիլասն ա.

----------


## BOBO

Ռոժերիո Սենի :Hands Up:  Բայց ոչ թե սեյվերը այլ գոլերը :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

Թիերի Անրին պաշտպանների ամենասարսափելի թշնամիներից մեկն էր, նրա 10 լավագույն գոլերը շշմեցուցիչ են

----------


## Venus

Տոտտին լավագույնն է  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (07.03.2010), yerevanci (07.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Դրագուտինովիչի հոյակապ գոլի համար եմ այս վիդեոն տեղադրում

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բոլորիս է հայտնի, որ ֆուտբոլում ցավոք կռիվներ շատ են լինում:
> Ժող ուրեմն ես այսպիսի բան կյանքումս առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, 1:05 րոպեին Ռուշտուն օգտագործում է ճապոնական մարզաձևերից մեկը, դե Ռուշտուից բացի էլ ով այդպիսի բան կաներ և 2:30 րոպեին չգիտեմ որ դարպասապահը ավելի թույլ տեսակի ոտքի հարվածով իջնում է հարձակվողի դեմքին:


Շատ լավնա բայց հետաքրքիրա ին՞չ լեզվովա սկզբի մասը, թուրքերեն՞: Սկզբում ինչ որ աթա թուրքինա ցույց տալիս  :Bad:

----------


## Gayl

Ռունիի լավագույն 10 գոլերը:

----------

Sagittarius (09.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ախմախը լավն էր էլի,,,

Կարծում եմ լավագույն տուգանային հարվածներ իրականացնողի հարցը լուծված ա :Wink:

----------

Gayl (10.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

:Cray:  այ մարդ, ո՞վ նավսեց էս գյոզալ ֆուտբոլիստին

տրաքցնելում եմ Ռեալին իրա Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեոյով :Angry2:

----------

Gayl (09.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Top 10 goals I've ever seen*

----------

Gayl (10.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծում եմ լավագույն տուգանային հարվածներ իրականացնողի հարցը լուծված ա


Հեսա էտ հարցը կլուծենք :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (10.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> այ մարդ, ո՞վ նավսեց էս գյոզալ ֆուտբոլիստին
> 
> տրաքցնելում եմ Ռեալին իրա Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեոյով


Օվենը փառքի հետևից ընկավ, ափսոս էր տղեն, դե լավ տեղադրեմ իրա լավագույն գոլերի շարանը, վայելի :Smile:

----------

Sagittarius (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բատիստուտա:

----------


## Լեո

Սրանի՞ց էլ գեղեցիկ դրվագ  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (11.03.2010), Minerva (11.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Իմ համար ամենալավ դրվագն ֆուտբոլային սա է  :Hands Up: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLt22...eature=related

----------

yerevanci (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր-Միլան խաղից:Ռունիի գլխով գոլը դուրս շատ դուր եկավ:

----------

Sagittarius (12.03.2010), Արծիվ (13.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սրանի՞ց էլ գեղեցիկ դրվագ


Քո վիդեոն այսօր չի աշխատում :Smile:

----------

Լեո (12.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Դիդիե Դրոգբա. կենտրոն հարձակվող, աշխարհում ամենալավերից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենալավը: Բոյի հետ մեկտեղ ունի բարձր թռիչք և գլխով հզոր հարվածներա անում:

----------

Sagittarius (14.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչ:Ես միշտ զարմացել եմ, ինչպես կարելի է  այսպիսի բոյի հետ համատեղ տիրապետել հոյակապ դրիբլինգի:

----------


## Gayl

Ստիվեն Ջերարդ, Լիվերպուլի հրաշքը տիրապետում է հուժկու հարվածների

----------

Sagittarius (06.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդ

----------


## Gayl

Ինտեռ-Լիվոռնո խաղի ժամանակ Էտոն դարձավ գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ

----------

Ներսես_AM (27.03.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Հեչ էլ պարտադիր չէ, որ գեղեցիկ դրվագը գոլով ավարտվի, այնպես չէ՞:  :Smile:  Հլա նայեք ան*Թերի* *Անրին* ոնց ա վազում՝

----------

Gayl (30.03.2010), Sagittarius (06.04.2010), Yellow Raven (27.03.2010), Լեո (27.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Վան Պերսիի 10 լավագույն գոլերը, առաջին և երկրորդ գոլերը արվեստի գործ են :LOL: , ինձ երկրորդը ավելի շատ դուր երկավ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=IF6-...eature=related

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ և Չելսի խաղի ժամանակ հաշիվը բացեց Ջո Քոլը շատ գեղեցիկ գոլով

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր-Բավարիա 3-2, վիդեոի մեջ բոլոր գոլերն ու վտանգավոր գոլային պահերն են, բայց վիդեոն դնում եմ միայն Նանիի առաջին գոլի պատվին:

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2010), Լեո (09.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Այս խաղում Ռոնալդինյոյի խփած առաջին գոլը իմ դիտած կլասիկոներում խփված բոլոր գոլերից ամենագեղեցիկն է  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (18.04.2010), Gayl (11.04.2010), h.s. (12.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Շատ գեղեցիկ մի գոլ երեկվա խաղից: Գոլ, որին մեկնաբանը «ալարեց» մի քիչ գովել:
*Տոտտենհեմ* 2:1 *Արսենալ*, Դեննի Ռոուսի գոլը՝

----------

Gayl (16.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Նման գոլ Բարսա-Դեպոր խաղից.... ինձ շատա դուր եկել, հատկապես երբ կրկնողության մեջ դիմացից ցույց են տալիս գնդակի տրաեկտորիան

----------

Barcamaniac (18.04.2010), Gayl (16.04.2010), Ռեդ (15.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Նման գոլ Բարսա-Դեպոր խաղից.... ինձ շատա դուր եկել, հատկապես երբ կրկնողության մեջ դիմացից ցույց են տալիս գնդակի տրաեկտորիան


Տեսար ապեր անգամ չհասցրի ինքս տոտենհեմի գոլը դնեմ:

----------


## GevSky

> Տեսար ապեր անգամ չհասցրի ինքս տոտենհեմի գոլը դնեմ:


Հա լավնա ես էրեկ էտ խաղը նայել եմ, հետաքրքիր խաղ էր, գոլն ել շատ լավն էր, բայց դե էսել պակասը չի :Smile:

----------

Gayl (16.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Maicon Douglas Sisenando 1-ին գոլ, Samuel Eto'o 2-րդ  գոլ 
Internazionale 2-0 Juventus

----------

Gayl (21.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մայկոնի գոլը վերջնա:

----------


## Արծիվ



----------

Yellow Raven (27.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

:LOL:  :LOL: 
Ես այդ դիրքում գոլ կանեի :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կարելի է ասել Չիալվերտը ստիպում է որ Մարադոնան ողջունի իր վարպետությունը


Երկուսն էլ փայլուն ֆուտբոլիստներ էին:

----------


## Արծիվ

Էրիկ Կոնտանա Քունգ Ֆու  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (30.04.2010), Sagittarius (30.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ֆուտբոլի աշխարի խաղերի 10 լավագույն գոլերը:

----------

Gayl (01.05.2010), Mephistopheles (12.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էրիկ Կոնտանա Քունգ Ֆու


Ժող. 53 երորդ վայրկյանին աչքովս Պեպը անցավ, ճիշտ եմ տեսե՞լ:

----------


## Gayl

Չելսի-Սթոք Սիթի 7-0
Դրոգբան գնդակը կասեցնում է, փոխանցում Կալուին և գոոոոոոոոլ, սակայն այստեղ գեղեցիկը Դրոգբայի գնդակ կասեցնելն է և իհարկե Լեմպարդի գոլը շատ լավն էր:

----------

Արծիվ (05.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

2002 Աշխարհի խաղերի 10 լավագույն հմտությունները

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.05.2010), Դարք (11.06.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Սեվիլյա - Բարսելոնա :Smile:  Իրոք որ գոլ «made in Messi» :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (11.05.2010), Արծիվ (11.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ինչպես կարելի է Նասռիին  հավաքական չվերցնել, երկրպագուների կարծիքով այս գոլը այս տարվա Արսենալի ամենագեղեցիկ գոլն է:

----------

h.s. (24.05.2010), Mephistopheles (12.06.2010), Արծիվ (30.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

:Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2010), Gayl (31.05.2010), Mephistopheles (12.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

:LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

1978թ. աշխարհի առաջնության ֆինալը՝ Արգենտինա 3-1 Հոլլանդիա



1986թ. աշխարհի առաջնության ֆինալը՝ Արգենտինա 3-2 Գերմանիա 



1990թ. աշխարհի առաջնության ֆինալը՝ *Գերմանիա 1-0 Արգենտինա* 



2010թ. աշխարհի առաջնության ֆինալը՝ Արգենտինա - ? ......................... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Երկու օր է ինչ Աշխարհի խաղերը սկսել են, սակայն Հայնցեն հասցրեց գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դառնալ:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2010), Արծիվ (13.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Հոնդաի շտռաֆից գոլը դուրս շատ եկավ, Ժունինո արեց :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

Մեսսի և Մարադոնա



Ֆուտբոլի լավագույն գոլերը



Ֆուտբոլի համաշխարհային աստղերը հպարտությամբ են խոսում են Դիեգո Մարադոնայի մասին, սկզբի մասում Անգլիայի հավաքականի ռմբարկու Գարի Լինեկերն է հյուրընկալված Մարադոնայի տանը:

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Մեսսի ապագա Մարադոնա  :Smile: 



---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:54 ----------

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (04.07.2010), Nare-M (24.10.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

1970թ աշխարհի առաջնության կիսաեզրափակիչ՝ *Բրազիլ - Ուրւոգվայ* 


2010թ Հարավամերիկյան աշխարհի առաջնության ընտրական հանդիպում՝ *Բրազիլ - Արգենտինա*

----------


## Արծիվ

1984թ ֆուտբոլի ընկերական հանդիպում՝ *Անգլիա - ՍՍՀՄ, Պիտեր Շիլթոն - Խորեն Հովհանիսյան*

----------

Yellow Raven (08.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

10 լավագույն գոլերը 2002թ.-ի


այլ տարբերակ

----------


## BeatleMan

Եկեք այստեղ տեղադրենք մեր հիշած գեղեցիկ գոլերը, հետո քննարկենք, որն է ավելի լավը


սկսենք սրանից





 :Cool:

----------


## Արծիվ

Էտ գոլը վերջնա դրա նմանը դեռ չի ծնվել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:33 ----------


Սա էլ վատը չի՝

----------

tikopx (20.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Գեղեցիկ գոլերի մի ամբողջ բույլ "հռոմեական Կայսեր" կատարմամբ`



Իրոք որ արժանի է իր մականվանը` Bimbo d'Oro - Ոսկե Տղա :Clapping: 

վայելեք...

----------

Gayl (09.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մեծատառով գոլ

----------

Gayl (09.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. «Ֆուտբոլային ամենագեղեցիկ դրվագները» և «Գեղեցիկ գոլեր» թեմաները միացվում են: Նորից եմ կրնկնում՝ օգտվեք որոնման համակարգից:*

----------


## tikopx

նույնիսկ Ռոնալդինոնա զարմացել `

----------

Gayl (20.10.2010)

----------


## Altair

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:38 ----------

----------


## Altair



----------


## tikopx

ռեալի ղաղացողների մակարդակը ենքան բարձրա, որ դաշտում ինչ ուզում անում են:

----------

Gayl (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ռեալի ղաղացողների մակարդակը ենքան բարձրա, որ դաշտում ինչ ուզում անում են:


Էս ինչ ասեցիր: Փաստորեն մնացած բոլորը անմակարդակ են:

----------


## tikopx

> Էս ինչ ասեցիր: Փաստորեն մնացած բոլորը անմակարդակ են:


հա, շատերը անմակարդակ են , ու ցածր որակի խաղացող: ուղղակի ասում եմ իրանք որակով բարձր են  :Smile: 
Որ Մեսսին չլիներ, Բարսան ինչ  եր անելու?

----------


## Gayl

> Էս ինչ ասեցիր: Փաստորեն մնացած բոլորը անմակարդակ են:


Իսկ նրա ասածից դա չէր հետևում, եթե օրինակ Ռոնալդինիոի մակարդակը էնքան բարձր ա, որ իրա նման դրիբլինգ ոչ ոք չի կարողանում անել, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածը անմակարդակ են:

----------

tikopx (09.11.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> հա, շատերը անմակարդակ են , ու ցածր որակի խաղացող: ուղղակի ասում եմ իրանք որակով բարձր են 
> Որ Մեսսին չլիներ, Բարսան ինչ  եր անելու?


Որ Մեսսին չլիներ, Բարսան կաներ այն ինչ-որ անում ա, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս, այ որ Շավին կամ Ինեստան չլինեին, այ դա արդեն լուրջ կլիներ Բարսայի համար:

----------


## BOBO

3:16 նայեք :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (11.11.2010), Moonwalker (11.11.2010), tikopx (11.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են:

 սմայլիկն էլ` իմ համեստագույն պատկերացումներով, ոչ մի վիրավորական ու անշնորհք տարր չի պարունակում   :*

----------

Լեո (29.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

> *Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են:
> 
>  սմայլիկն էլ` իմ համեստագույն պատկերացումներով, ոչ մի վիրավորական ու անշնորհք տարր չի պարունակում   :*


Իմ համար պարունակումա :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ համար պարունակումա :


Մեսսի ջան, արդեն օֆֆտոպում ենք: Ես հիմա չեմ համոզելու, որ` չէ, չի պարունակում... դու ինքդ ժամանակի ընթացքում կվարժվես  :Tongue:  Այսքանով այս սմայլիկի թեման փակենք:

----------


## Սերխիո



----------

Armen.181 (17.01.2011), BOBO (11.01.2011), Gayl (11.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl



----------

Altair (14.01.2011), Արծիվ (11.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Գոլեմ է ասել  :Smile:  :

----------

Armen.181 (17.01.2011), BOBO (17.01.2011), Gayl (17.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Հավանական է, որ այս գոլը ճանաչվի 2011 ի լավագույն գոլ:

----------

Altair (17.01.2011), Armen.181 (17.01.2011), BOBO (17.01.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

> Հավանական է, որ այս գոլը ճանաչվի 2011 ի լավագույն գոլ:


 Բեքեմի գոլին եր նման

----------

Gayl (17.01.2011)

----------


## Altair



----------


## BOBO

Բեքեմի գոլիցա :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (17.01.2011), Gayl (17.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Բեքեմի գոլին եր նման


Բեքհեմին հիմա ինսուլտ ա խփել :LOL:

----------


## Armen.181

> Բեքհեմին հիմա ինսուլտ ա խփել


 


ես բայց ԲՈԲՈ-ի կլիպի հետ եի ,,ես ել ես վերջերնա խփել

----------

Altair (18.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ես բայց ԲՈԲՈ-ի կլիպի հետ եի ,,ես ել ես վերջերնա խփել


Հաաա :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո



----------

Armen.181 (28.01.2011), BeatleMan (03.05.2011), BOBO (26.01.2011), Արծիվ (14.04.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

Գեղեցիկ գոլ այսօրվա խաղից`






*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, աշխատեք հղումները  տեղադրել պաշտոնական կայքերից կամ այն կայքերից, որոնք չեն խախտում տեսանյութի հեղինակային իրավունքները: Կոնկրետ այս անգամ մի շարք կայքերում այս տեսանյութը ջնջվել էր այդ պատճառով: Իսկ այս լինկի համար շնորհակալություն Ռեդին:*

----------

BOBO (12.02.2011), Gayl (15.02.2011), Sagittarius (13.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (13.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Այս մեկն էլ չաշխատեց :Sad:

----------

Altair (19.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այս մեկն էլ չաշխատեց


Ակումբում չի աշխատում, բայց youtube-ում աշխատում ա  :Wink: :

----------

Altair (19.06.2011), Gayl (15.02.2011), Ռեդ (15.02.2011)

----------


## Ozon

2010 թ. Հայաստանի հավաքականի կատարմամբ ամենագեղեցիկ գոլերը` 




Տեսահոլովակը անչափ ոգևորիչ է:

----------

Ambrosine (21.02.2011), Gayl (21.02.2011), Moonwalker (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան



----------

Altair (26.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

չգիտեմ սա դրվելա թե չէ, բայց դե Զիդանը ուրիշ էր ելի

----------

Altair (05.04.2011)

----------


## Altair



----------


## Սերխիո

վայելե~ք :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (27.04.2011), Armen.181 (20.04.2011), V!k (20.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա.
Վերջնէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ.

----------


## Armen.181

> Արաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա.
> Վերջնէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ.


գրառմանտ նախորդ գրառումը նայի

----------


## Ապե Ջան



----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Sagittarius (28.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> գրառմանտ նախորդ գրառումը նայի


Գրանցված գոլը քուչի տղեքի ֆինտերից տարբերվում է:

----------


## Altair

Այս վիդյոն նվիրվում է Հայերին. Մխիթարյանի գեղեցի դրվագները  :Wink:

----------

John (02.07.2011), Արծիվ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Հեյ գիդի ջահել օրեր: :Love:

----------


## Altair

Նորմալ ա՝

----------

Gayl (11.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Խոսք չկա

----------

Gayl (11.06.2011), Արծիվ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Իմ կարծիքով շատ գեզեցիկ դրվագա :Bye:

----------


## Altair

Թույն խաղ ա. Մինչև վերջը դիտեք Կայքում  :Lol2:

----------


## Skeptic

:Good:

----------

Monk (19.06.2011), Moonwalker (19.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Իսպանիայի մինչը 21 տարեկանների հավաքականը, հախթանակ է տոնում Շվեցարիայի դաշտում, հաղթելով Շվեցարիայի մինչև 21 տարեկանների հավաքականին 0-2 հաշվով:
Բարսելոնա Բ-ի կիսապաշտպան Տիագո Ալկանտարեն շատ գեղեցիկ և հեռվի տուգանայինից գոլ է խփում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.06.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

*CONCACAF Gold Cup 2011` USA 2-4 Mexico* որը տեղի ունեցավ ԱՄՆ -ում Լոս Անջելեսի Ռոզ Բոլ մարզադաշտում Մեքսիկացիների համոզիչ հաղթանակով: Վերջին գոլը Մեքսիկացի Ջիովանի Դոս Սանտոսի կատարմամբ շատ սիրուն էր և արժանի լավագույնը կոչվելուն  :Love: 
Մեքսիկացիները տոնում են իրենց հերթական հաղթանակը բոլորից շատ 6-րդ անգամ դառնալով CONCACAF -ի չեմպիոն: Նրանց հաջորդում է ԱՄՆ -ն որը ունի 4 հաղթանակ: Մանրամասնությունների համար սեղմել  այստեղ

----------

Աբելյան (26.06.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Էս ճապոնացիներն էլ լավ են խաղում (նոր եմ պարզում ճիշտն ասած):

----------

Altair (11.07.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------

Altair (11.07.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Շատ գեղեցիկ ա: :Smile:

----------

Altair (11.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Շատ գեղեցիկ ա:


Ուշադրությունը վերջին վարկյանին շեղվեց, որովհետև իմ հետ ել է այդպիսի բան պատահել, բայց սրանից մի բանով է տարբերվում՝ ես տուգանայինը 35 մետրից էի իրականացնում, ու որոշեցի 20 մետ հեռավորության վրա գտնվող աջ հարձակվողին գնդակը փոխանցել, բայց ի օգուտ ինձ, փոխանցմանս ընթացքում գնդակը իմ հաշվարկներից ավելի ուժեղ ստացվեց, ու գոլ մտավ :LOL:  ֆիզկուլտուրայի ուսուցիչը զարմանքից աչքերը չռել էր վրես :LOL:

----------


## John

Վայելեք. Յոսի Բենայուն

----------


## Altair

Բռազիլացիք վերջն են:

----------

Maxpayne (01.10.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Կառլեն Մկրտչյան Չեխին պոնչոա անում...

----------

John (09.01.2014)

----------


## Gayl

Կարծում եմ 2013-2014 թ ի լավագույն գոլը Իբրահիմովիչի այս ստեղծագործությունն է...

----------

John (09.01.2014), Sagittarius (09.01.2014), Անվերնագիր (09.01.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Կարծում եմ 2013-2014 թ ի լավագույն գոլը Իբրահիմովիչի այս ստեղծագործությունն է...


Իհարկե գլուխգործոց գոլ ա, բայց 2014-ը հլը 10 օրական էլ չկա, չարժե բացառել, որ ավելի լավ գոլ չի կարող լինել  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե գլուխգործոց գոլ ա, բայց 2014-ը հլը 10 օրական էլ չկա, չարժե բացառել, որ ավելի լավ գոլ չի կարող լինել


Հենց տեսա գրառում անողը դու ես արդեն գիեի ինչ ես գրել :Jpit: 
Չեմ բացառում, բայց երևակայությունս չի հերիքում :Jpit: 
Դու էն ասա, ոնց ես??, դեռ Բարսա?:ՃՃՃ

----------


## Ծլնգ

Զլատանի դեբյուտային գոլը ԼԱ Գելըքսիի համար տեսե՞լ եք  :Jpit:  20 րոպեանոց դեբյուտում երկու գոլ

----------

Տրիբուն (01.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Տեսել ենք, բայց վիդեոն չի բացում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

․․․

----------


## Gayl

Ծլնգ վիդեոներդ չի բացում :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ վիդեոներդ չի բացում


հմմմմ... իմ մոտ բացում ա, երևի երկրի սահմանափակում ա դրած...  բայց դե ես էլ ա էն դեպքից, որ հետաքրքրվողը կգտնի վիդեոն (կամ էլ դու դիր)։  :Wink: 

անտերը նենց գոլ ա, որ ամեն օր պիտի նայեմ՝ տրամադրությունս բարձրացնելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> հմմմմ... իմ մոտ բացում ա, երևի երկրի սահմանափակում ա դրած...  բայց դե ես էլ ա էն դեպքից, որ հետաքրքրվողը կգտնի վիդեոն (կամ էլ դու դիր)։ 
> 
> անտերը նենց գոլ ա, որ ամեն օր պիտի նայեմ՝ տրամադրությունս բարձրացնելու համար


Ես տեսել եմ, ազգի համար եմ ասում:ճճ
Ինչ անում ենք էրեխեքի համար ենք անում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Երեկվա Ռոնալդուի գոլը

----------

